# My cute lil' first cycle log.



## jmorrison (Jun 13, 2010)

I decided to run a half-assed log of this first cycle, sort of as a review of the products and my experiences with them.  This is aimed more at the beginner who has not yet taken this step.

I will update at least weekly, and I *MAY* put up pics, depending on how it goes.

Ok, so the meat.  My cycle is as follows:

Week 1-4

400mg Test Cyp @ 200mg/2xW
40mg Dbol ED @ 20mg/2x ED

Week 5-6
500mg Test Cyp @ 250mg/2xW

Week 7-10
600mg Test Cyp @ 300mg/2xW
25mg Dbol ED

Nolva on hand for Gyno

PCT starting week 12
Clomid 
200mg day 1
100mg day 2-7
50mg  day 8-21

There is also some T3 thrown in there, but that will be for a separate log.

I ordered everything through site sponsors.  Compounds are all GP from Naps, and pinz were through cheappinz.  Order process for both was smooth, professional, and overall very pleased.

Details with pics of compounds:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/109618-ordered-cycle-board-sponsors.html

I will not be logging my diet until my cut portion, which will be a separate log and is an experiment in chemistry that should be fun.  Suffice it to say, I am eating relatively clean and shooting for 3500-4500 cals a day with between 300-450g of protein daily.  Basically I am raping and pillaging.

My training program is a tweaked Destroy and Flood by Gazhole that looks like it will either make me big, or make me cry.  Maybe both:

Day1 Pull 
Deadlift/RDL/Good mornings 5x5 3x8 2x20
Chins/Rows/lat pulldowns    5x5 3x8 2x20
Cleans/Shrugs/Back flyes    5x5 3x8 2x20

Day2 Accessory 
Forearms 
Abs 
Calves 
Neck 
Cardio 

Day3 Push 
Bench press/Dumbell Press/Flyes 5x5 3x8 2x20
Squat/Lunges/Leg extension       5x5 3x8 2x20
Military Press/Arnies/Lateral raise 5x5 3x8 2x20

Day4 
Off 

Day5 Repeat with Alternates if lagging 6x3 3x10 1x30 

Methodology and thought process found here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/110340-destroy-flood.html

Starter Stats:

Age: 29 (for 2 more months I am in my twenties babeh!)
HT:  6'
WT: 205
BF%: 14-16% (I didn't get dipped, thats based on tape test)
Biceps: 17.5
Neck: 17
Waist: 36


I can't think of anything else to add, so here we go!


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 13, 2010)

First pin and midweek:

Ok, so my first pin was a few days ago.  Thursday night to be precise.  I had my girlfriend stick me.

She is kind of neutral about the whole thing, but she is a cool chick and is pretty funny, so its been nice.  When she saw the packets of Dbol, she though the fact that the packages were pink was 'cute' and the fact that they were tiny little pink triangles to be funny.  She said after I had told her what Dbol was, she was expecting them to be huge black pills with a cock and a frowny face.

Anyway, we used every sanitation procedure, and the pin went well.  Had to toss the first pin because I forgot to push air INTO the vial before pulling, and had to retry.  I'm lucky the damned thing didn't pop on me.

Let me tell you new guys, these needles are intimidating.  I am covered in tats, and have some piercings from when I was young and borderline retarded, but these things look like fucking swords.  Good news is, the stick was actually painless.  I didn't even feel anything other than a little muscle soreness a couple days later.

Tomorrow I will be doing pin #2, and I am excited about it.

I don't feel any differently yet, but I didn't expect to.  However, I do sort of feel like the michelin man.  I weighed in at 215 this morning, and let me tell you, I doubt one ounce of that is muscle.  I am carrying enough water to float a battleship.  I sort of feel like an angry beachball with arms.  Considering dropping the creatine.  Thoughts?

I AM horny as hell, but I have been on an oil rig for 2 weeks, so thats not really all that out of the ordinary.  The 5-6 times in 4 days is a little much though.  I woke up in the middle of the night and attacked her last night, its all a little hazy, and scarily resembled rape, but I will just call it surprise sex and continue with my life.  The haunted look in her eyes will pass I am sure.

As far as training goes, I just may owe Gaz a few "pints" or whatever it is those silly limeys (are welsh limeys?  Please provide me with the correct slur) call a beer.  I have NEVER had DOM's like this in my back.  And anyone that is used to training hard knows what I am talking about when I say it is the best kind of pain.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 13, 2010)

lmao. Rape!


----------



## Mike09100 (Jun 13, 2010)

hahaha nicee


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, second pin went well.  Everything was much smoother this second time around since the fear was no longer an issue!  My girl says she feels like a professional druggie now.  

I feel like a homeless crackfiend beat on me with a stick.  D&F is a beast of a workout.  Saying I am sore is like saying that the holocaust was not good.  

Weighed in this morning at 219.  Thats 14lbs in 5 days if anyone is keeping track.  I still fit in my jeans, but my abs are not so visible now.  I am REALLY carrying a lot of water.  

Other than that, still not really noticing anything other than libido.  We have been at it like rabbits, with very little recharge time.  But as mentioned before....I have been gone for a while.

I will update with a weekly summary in a couple days.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 15, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Ok, second pin went well.  Everything was much smoother this second time around since the fear was no longer an issue!  My girl says she feels like a professional druggie now.
> 
> I feel like a homeless crackfiend beat on me with a stick.  D&F is a beast of a workout.  Saying I am sore is like saying that the holocaust was not good.
> 
> ...




Sorry if you already said it, but are you running an AI for the bloating? Keeping sodium intake low?


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 15, 2010)

No, I havent been too worried about the bloat, just accepting it.  I knew before hand that the Dbol would bloat me out pretty badly.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 16, 2010)

221 this morning.  I am a balloon-god.  Fear my watery titties.

Starting to feel a little stronger.  Well a lot stronger actually.  Round 2 on my D&F workout and I picked up quite a bit of weight on all lifts.  Had to avoid the Good Mornings though, as my lower back was sore as hell (possible intense pump) after my deadlifts.

My roommate said that I looked "huge" this morning when I came out of the room and made my shake.  This made me feel good.  Then he said "Getting fat though".  This made me cry.

I will take it out on my tiny girlfriend when she gets home.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 16, 2010)

Lmao. Wear her out man!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2010)

Looking good dude! This log seems to be equal parts informative and hilarious, so i like it!

Glad you're enjoying the program  and yeah, if you fancy buying me a pint sometime i won't complain, lol.

Oh, and the racial slurs for the Welsh can include: Taffy, Woolyback, or just simply Sheep Shagging Welsh Bastard.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 17, 2010)

Week 1 Summary
--------------

Weight:  220.5 +15lbs
Measurements: All close enough to the same to make it immaterial.

Strength and bodyweight are way up.  Sex drive is still very very strong.  My measurements haven't changed much, but hell, its a week in, I wasn't expecting anything in that area.  I am also very hungry, which is nice, since I am trying to eat 400g of protein a day.  I have been a little more aggressive than normal, but it is 100 degrees plus everyday here, and that adds to the irritability factor.  I dropped a pound last night, but I had to get up twice to pee, so hopefully dropping some of this water.  Not much else to report as of yet.


Pro's
--------
Increased hunger
Strength way up
Horney as only an Irishman could be.

Con's
-----------
No real body changes
Increased aggression (maybe)
Massive water gain


----------



## aja44 (Jun 17, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Week 1 Summary
> --------------
> 
> Weight:  220.5 +15lbs
> ...



15lbs in one week and you dont have any noticable measurement changes?  Is it normal to gain that much water in one week?  You may really want to consider adding that AI that was recommended earlier..  Good luck.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 17, 2010)

I came off of a PSMF so zero carbs.  I usually gain 7-8lbs anyway when I come off of one, so not THAT crazy.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 21, 2010)

4th pin today.  Weighed in at 228.  My waist hasnt gotten any bigger, so I guess I am not getting too fat, but I feel like a lardass.  I went to a party this weekend, where I was drinking O'Doules (Fucking Dbol) and my buddies were all commenting on how huge I am getting.  Had a few ask me what I am on.  Made me feel pretty good.

I upped my Dbol to 50mg ED.  Is there any harm in taking it back down to 40?  I think I can hear my liver crying, and the back pumps have gotten pretty extreme.  Even sitting at the desk typing this out, my lower back is getting sore.

My face is breaking out, which I am not happy about, but oh well.

My lifts have continued to improve dramatically, although my cardio has gotten worse.  I get fatigued pretty easily.  Don't know if that is normal or not.

Been really moody also.  Not necessarily raging or anything quite so cliche...just...grumpy maybe?  I have been throwing little tantrums like a 4 year old, and frankly, it is pissing off everyone around me.  I like to play COD and I have had to basically give it up after I flipped my computer chair over a stupid game.  I am not walking around angry, just I guess depressed.  I dont know if that is a side effect, or just because it has been so ridiculously hot and I feel fat.

My main question is, I am only 2 weeks into this, should I even be getting any of this?  I have dismissed the placebo effect, because my size difference is very noticable to myself and everyone else.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 23, 2010)

Had gotten up to 230.  Got told I looked fat and my face was round.  Dropped the creatine and lowered the Dbol back to 40mg.  I was getting too many sides at 50mg, in my opinion.  It was hurting me to walk upright the back pumps were so severe.  Weighed in this morning, MUCH less bloated, abs visible again, and 227.  Still carrying a lot around my lower back, but meh, its fine.

Strength continues to climb.  This is unbelievable.  The *smallest* increment I have added to a lift is 10lbs, with the largest being a 40lb increase in my squat.  Not bad for just getting to the end of the second week.

My hair and skin is oily.  I'm horny.  Im having mood swings.  I want to call my mother to argue with her.  I am officially a teenager.

I will take my measurements and such tomorrow for an official update.


----------



## Mike09100 (Jun 23, 2010)

Goodluck! very similar to my first cycle minus tren.


----------



## JCtex1977 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## jmorrison (Jun 24, 2010)

Week 2 Summary
--------------

Weight: 225 +20lbs
Measurements:
Waist: 37 (+1in!! AHHH)
Arms:  18 (+.5 in)
Neck:  17.75 (+.75 in)
BF: Tape test reads 16.5.  About the same.


Strength gains are enormous.  I have literally gained 40lbs on my squat and 30lbs on my bench.  Very very happy with this.  Weight had gone up to 230, but after reducing the Dbol back to 40mg ED and dropping the creatine, I am back down to 225.  Even though I gained an inch on my waist, it is all in my lower back.  If anything my stomach is as lean if not leaner than I was at 205 and looking more vascular overall.  Size in increased, although still feeling sluggish and bloated.


I think I am recomping.  The weight gain slowed a LOT this week, but hopefully I will not be holding as much water.  Keeping the calories up and training hard.

Still banging away on the girlfriend like a drum with tits.  I think she is ready for me to go back to work.  I told her 

Shut The Fuck Up

She cried, but I judge them to be tears of joy.  Since I am officially 120lbs heavier than her my judgement is correct.


Pro's
--------
Strength continues to climb
Sex drive still way up
Body changes becoming very evident 

Con's
-----------
Pimples
Grumpy
Watery boobies.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jun 24, 2010)

so the naps Dbol is working great then. Good to hear.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Jun 25, 2010)

very funny keep the log going, if you get an ai for the cycle i would go with exemestane, a little stronger than adex imo.


----------



## noormuscle (Jun 25, 2010)

@ jmorrison  

man ur , log , i could make a movie out of it , man comes home becomes horny , goes back , comes again .......banging

banging
banging
banging
banging

and more banging

ur in heaven man

ur happy , girlfriend's happy too


gr8t , enjoy life , keep the thread alive 

i wish i hd a girlfriend inj. sus.


----------



## noormuscle (Jun 25, 2010)

keep this log alive ppl , post somthing 

how r u " big guy " jmorrison 

everything running fine .


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 25, 2010)

lol the log will not die.  I just dont update it daily.  I will be back on in a couple days with another post.  Thanks for reading though!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, keep updating the log. I placed an order similar to yours and like seeing how it's going. I just wish it would get here. It's past 21 days since I sent payment, but not quite 21 since they shipped. I was really hoping for the 14-15 days to delivery as I've seen some have.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 26, 2010)

I would expect it any day bro.  Keep us updated.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 27, 2010)

Week 3 midweek.

Tonight is pin #6.  Looking forward to it.  Weighed in at 230.5 this morning and look FAIRLY dry.  At least I can see my abs.  My love handles are ridiculous though.  I feel like they need names and separate tax returns.  I am not exaggerating when I say that it looks like I have a baseball stuck under my skin on each side of my lower back.  When I run, they jiggle.  I think its hot and brings all the boys to the yard.

The training is going great.  I am surprised every time I lift with how much more I can handle.  

The biggest size difference is in my shoulders and traps, which is odd since I have dropped all my overheard lifts.  I have had some shoulders issues for a few months, and overhead pressing seems to irritate it more.  

Next week the chemistry experiment begins.  I got my T3, Clenviscerate, ECA, Yohimbine and L-Tyrosine all lined up.  If I dont just die immediately, I should shred up pretty well on the PSMF.  

Had sex 2.5 times yesterday.  Would have been a third, but I am convinced that my roomate wants to see my cock.  He has walked in on me jerking it, showering, and changing all this week, as well as now when getting laid.  This time, due to Dbol inspired rage, I chased him out of the room shaking it at him yelling "HERE!  SATISFY YOUR CURIOUSITY YOU MEAT GAZING FAGGOT".

Did I overreact?  Maybe.  But let me tell you.  Chasing someone with an erect penis while screaming at them and seeing fear in their eyes is an experience everyone should have once.







Yup, cycle going well so far.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 29, 2010)

Was up to 233.5 yesterday morning.  My whole face looked fat.  Then last night I had HORRIBLE back pumps, got up 3 times to pee during the night, and weighed in at 230 this morning.

Dbol certainly does strange things with water retention.  

I look fairly tight and vascular this morning.  Abs are somewhat visible, but love handles are still epic.

Lifts continue to improve, and show no signs of slowing.  Dealing with some issues in my shoulder, so I am taking it a little easy and letting it recouperate.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 30, 2010)

Week 3 Summary
--------------

Weight: 229 +24lbs
Measurements:
Waist: 38 +2in!! Run Fatboy Run
Arms: 18 (+.5 in)
Neck: 17.75 (+.75 in)
BF: Tape test reads 17%. Ugh.

Shoulders/Chest/Thighs much bigger.  Came back to work today after my 3 weeks at home, and have been asked by a couple people what I am on.  Strenght continues to climb, and shows no signs of slowing.

Also much fatter.  My waist is even bigger, picking up almost an inch this week!  The odd thing is that my abs continue to be visible, if not leaner than the day I started.  I dont understand what is going on there.  Oh well, I start my PSMF today, logged in detail here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/d...ted-psmf-chemical-experiment.html#post2024159

I wont be tracking my calories and such in this thread, so go there if you want to follow along on that little chemistry experiment.  I will just be posting the checkups in here to continue to track.

I have my first complaint with Naps.  I preloaded my syringes prior to coming to work, and there wasnt enough in my first vial to finish out my first 5 weeks!  I got 4.25 weeks worth out of it.  So I dont know if my entire cycle will be a week shorter now.

And yes, I am measuring it correctly lol.  Its not all that hard to measure 1ml on the side of the syringe!


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 2, 2010)

I just wanted to add that Naps has already gotten back to me and has offered to make this right with me.  I am very very impressed with these guys.

When I get home in a few weeks I will get a blood test and if the numbers come back good, I cant imagine ever using anyone else.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 2, 2010)

Did you create a ticket or contact the sponsor on here?


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 2, 2010)

Just sent a PM basically bitching.  Wasn't even expecting to hear anything back.  Was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 4, 2010)

Week 4 midweek
--------------

Weight: 221.5 (+16lbs)
Measurements: I will do them again in 4 days

I am halfway through my first week on my PSMF on cycle.  This is my last week of Dbol, and it makes me sad, because it has been a good 4 weeks.  My lifts all went up enormously, my weight increased substaintially, and my sex drive was awesome.

The fat that I gained in my first 3 weeks is fading rapidly.  Even though my waist is still about an inch thicker than it was when it started, I honestly believe that is due to water retention in my lower back from the Dbol.  My abs are much more visible, and I even appear to be getting my bottom 2 to creep out of hiding.

Strength remains high, although my drive and motivation levels have faded along with my calories.  I am averaging 1200 a day though, so I am happy I am able to walk around anyway.

According to everyone I have talked to, I should be "feeling" the test about now, but I am not sure what I should be feeling.  I definately felt the Dbol, and they came from the same place and same lab, so I would assume that the test is also legit.

When I get home in 3 weeks I will get my blood tested to see where my levels actually are.  

I am taking T3 at 75mcg daily, but I will be upping it to 100mcg next week, as I am getting nothing from this as far as being able to feel any difference.  I am not sweating or anything like I am supposed to be.

Hunger is WAY down due to ketosis, which is good, and I am looking better in the mirror daily, I am just miserable on this diet and cant wait till I'm off.

Pro's
--------
Body composition obviously improving
Strength continues to rise

Con's
-----------
Lethargic
Still horny and nothing to pound on
Cranky and fuzzy headed


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 5, 2010)

I have test from the same lab, but enanthate. I didn't start with dbols because I wanted to see what the test is doing alone on my 1st cycle and I didn't want the bloat. I had my 2nd pin today and I can say my drive is up a little and morning wood greets me more than it used too. Also after 5wks healing from ligament repair in my hand, I'm very happy with how fast I recovered from last weeks chest and biceps workout after the layoff. Nothing overly exciting, but I would say there's at least something in the test. I've heard some batches are underdosed, but at 1/2 the cost of anything else I find, I won't complain! I have also heard their dbols are the best.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 5, 2010)

Some scary shit just happened to me.  After my workout and shower I was sitting at the computer and had a white out.  Like my vision got really blurry along the edges and then tunneled to where I could only see a little bit right in the center of my vision.  This kept up for a good 10 minutes.  Now I have a MASSIVE headache.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 5, 2010)

Did you do anything differently today than yesterday? Increase any dosages?


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 5, 2010)

No man, thats what scared me.  I did a fairly intense circuit training routine today for my cardio, so I hope that I just went a little overboard.  After I ate I feel a little better, but still a little shaky.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 8, 2010)

Week 4 summary
--------------
Weight: 219 +14lbs
Measurements:
Waist: 36.5 (+.5in)
Arms: 18 (+.5 in)
Neck: 18 (+1 in)

Done with the Dbol.  It was a good run.  I have some doubts to the legitamacy of the the Test, as I am not feeling anything special from it in the beginning of week 5, but I have zero doubts as to the Dbol.  I made strength gains every single workout that entire 4 weeks, and ended up 14lbs heavier with about the same bodyfat.  

I want to go ahead and state right here and now that while i may have doubts on the Geneza test, I have no qualms whatsoever about Naps.  They have taken wonderful care of me, and have been a hands down outstanding place to do business.  They have sent me a couple more vials to make up for the undersized ones before, even though it wasn't their fault as a reseller.  I will get a blood test done when I get home, and regardless of the results I will continue to use Naps for whatever I need, I may just change brands.

That said, I'm going to leave it at that until the blood test.  This is my first cycle, I am on many many compounds and stims, and it is possible that my body is just so jacked up that the test feelings are being overridden.  We shall see.

I am still .5in thicker around the waist, but I am much leaner.  I can see my third set of abs, and I haven't seen them since the Army.  My strength gains have been enormous.  I know this will sound like bullshit, but I will say it anyway.  My bench has literally gone up 45lbs in 4 weeks and I am not a novice.  Crazy.  Dbol is my friend.

Diet is going well.  Leaning out nicely.

I keep getting approached by people for workout advice.  I guess that means I am getting bigger lol.

I bumped the T3 to 100mcg and now I can feel it.  I am constantly sweating.  Not dripping off of me, but just a constant warm sweat.  Any physical exertion at all turns me into a sweat bucket.

Energy and drive remain fairly low, but hell, what do you expect on 1200 cals a day?

Pro's
--------
Getting jerked and tan.  Well at least jerked.  
Have pretty much lost an entire pants size while getting stronger and bigger.  Never a bad thing

Con's
-----------
Lethargic
Some abdominal cramping, but drugs and no fiber will do that.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 11, 2010)

Mid week 5 check-in
--------------
Weight: 217.5 (+12.5lbs)
Measurements:
Waist: 36 (+-0)
Arms: 17.5 (+-0 in)
Neck: 18 (+1 in)

Week 5 has been good so far, at least from a fat loss standpoint.  I am now officially the same waist size I started the cycle at, and I am 12.5 lbs heavier overall and much stronger.  I am much leaner than at the start of the cycle.  Abs are coming in well, size is sticking around, and even though I lost .5in on my arms, they are much more defined, so I think I cut off some adipose from there.

Been a little horned up lately, which sucks in the middle of the Gulf.  Not a lot to do about it except watch the same ol' porn.  I need some new shit.  Not even LHJO is keeping it fresh.  When I did Mdrol, my nuts shriveled up to the size of almonds, but they havent gone down quite as much this time around.  Smaller than normal, but still there.

I am really looking forward to the diest phase being over and doing some more bulking when I get home.  Oh well, 9 more days.

Felt really good after my pin tonight.  It is probably just a placebo effect, but I always get a feeling of overall mood elevation after a pin.  Feeling pretty good, and stoked about the push workout tomorrow.


----------



## unclem (Jul 12, 2010)

hey jmorr.....try taurine for severe back pumps it works great takes them right away. my number to take away is 1,000mg ed , 500mg 2xsed. and if your getting " fat " its more bloat than anything, try arimidex bro. i had the same problem, it looked like i was having a baby, until, i took it, what a drug. is yours like growth gut, you can see abs and obliques but its distended? if so then arimidex might work. i like your updating i can take a few things to my training.


ps........no pining after inject gives you a " good feeling " after week 4 its in your system so it will do that.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 16, 2010)

Week 5 summary
--------------
Weight: 215 +10lbs
Measurements:
Waist: 35.5 ( -.5in)
Arms: 17.75 ( +.25 in)
Neck: 18 ( +1 in)

I am 10 pounds heavier than when I started cycle, and my waist is a half an inch smaller.  Thats pretty damned outstanding if you ask me, only being halfway through the cycle.  In 5 days I start a micro-bulk again, so I will try to add a few more!

I have been taking pics, so if the cycle keeps going well, I will post them up as before and afters.

I am still going to get the blood test, but I am not as concerned.  I am getting a pretty good libido kick, and my strength hasnt budged an inch, even with me only eating 1200-1300 cals per day.  Since I am not superman, I will assume that it is the drugs.

Sent some pics to my girl today, and she just kept going on about how great I look, and how much bigger I am.  Made me feel pretty good.  I am pretty awesome though, so I just take it as my due.  Humble too.  Don't want to leave that out.

The RFL PSMF is still going strong, and I am getting killer results from it, just ready to get it over with.  Really looking forward to a 3 week bulk before I have to do this again.

I am at 125mcg of T3 this week.  Still not sweating buckets.  Maybe a slight rise in temperature.

Sleepy and run down is the new name of the game.  I am sleeping for about 9-10 hours a night, and still needing my alarm to get me up.

Thinking about picking up some Melanotan II, anyone here got any experience with it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2010)

fucker are you running 2 threads for the same log?


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 16, 2010)

nah lol, the PSMF one is just for 3 weeks.  It will be done on Wed.  You'd best jump on this bandwagon like you would a fat girl.  This pain train has about 8 more weeks!  

Hey, I hear Aussie chicks love us yanks cause we treat em good and have big meat.  Thoughts?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> nah lol, the PSMF one is just for 3 weeks. It will be done on Wed. You'd best jump on this bandwagon like you would a fat girl. This pain train has about 8 more weeks!
> 
> Hey, I hear Aussie chicks love us yanks cause we treat em good and have big meat. Thoughts?


 
incorrect . . . everyone knows only the dems have the swinging package . .  Aussie chicks think your average Yanks are fat, loud-mouthed cunts . . and who's to argue?


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 19, 2010)

Week 6 midweek
--------------

Weight: 213 ( +8lbs)
BF%: 13.9 ( -1.1%)
Biceps: 17.75 ( +.25)
Neck: 18 ( +1)
Waist: 35.25 ( -.75)


Finally done with the PSMF.  Final results were pretty good, and now, at the beginning of my 6th week, I am 8 pounds heavier, quite a bit leaner, and smaller across the waist.  The numbers dont quite reflect the change in the mirror.  That 8lbs is not water at all.  After low carbing for 3 weeks, I am as dry as I could be.  I know 8 lbs isnt staggering, but it is a nice gain on what has basically been a recomp.

I dont know what is the norm for most people cycling when it comes to test, but mine just now seems to be hitting.  My balls have shrank up this last week, and sex drive has increased.  

Finally getting back to a 3 week bulk.  I will try to keep my cals only a little over maintenance, so I dont pick up too much of that fat I have lost over the last 3 weeks.  Still...looking forward to food.


----------



## bigrene (Jul 19, 2010)

You have about same results I just had I went to 225 now at a stable 214 I was 205 when I started with about same body fat.Very happy with results being Im fairly new to the ASS game cant wait for the next one. Post pics would like to see my competition being were in the same weight range.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 19, 2010)

I may post up some before and afters when I am all done.  Got another 3 weeks at least, possibly another 6 if naps comes through and sends me those extra 2 vials like they promised.  Hopefully I will have a little more progress.  Really hoping for another 5-6lbs.

I got an email from them today stating that they had a 10 day shipping delay due to a shipper error, but that my package would be sent, I have "naps word".

Since they are covering a mistake that really wasn't there problem to begin with, I will not complain!

Looking at that pic in your avatar, we are pretty close to the same size, but you are a bit leaner.  You bastard you.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jul 19, 2010)

*My 2 cents for what it's worth*

Hey buddy it sounds like your coming along nicely. I personally think that .05 adex EOD during cycle would have been a good idea. Also if you did 250iu's HCG 2x wkly you wouldnt get small nuts AND would make your PCT be that much easier. Sounds like that d-bol was really kickin butt. I know about the back pumps, they can be painful at times. From one harley buddy to another think about that adex and HCG idea. P.S I enjoy the log.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 19, 2010)

Brothers in iron in 2 different ways eh?  Yeah man, next go around I will invest in an AI for sure.  I was being a cheap bastard and my lower back paid for it lol.  HCG still isnt possible because I have no way of refrigerating it out here.

That Dbol run was the most fun I have ever had taking anything.  Watching your weight go up daily and your lifts flying up is a lot of fun.  GP definately makes good Dbol!

Thanks for reading bud, I will keep her updated!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jul 20, 2010)

*Brother in iron*

I understand about the HCG if your off shore. Then I assume you are going to hit it hard prior to PCT? I prefer it on cycle but a lot of guys do it post. As for the ai(adex or whatever you choose) dont be a cheap bastard. You could end up with tits and if I am ever able to come down and ride with you I wouldnt want to see that. LOL I also saw that you are a winner aswell in the contest. Good for you bro but get that ai.See ya


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 21, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I may post up some before and afters when I am all done.  Got another 3 weeks at least, possibly another 6 if naps comes through and sends me those extra 2 vials like they promised.  Hopefully I will have a little more progress.  Really hoping for another 5-6lbs.
> 
> I got an email from them today stating that they had a 10 day shipping delay due to a shipper error, but that my package would be sent, I have "naps word".



It would suck if you had to cut it short because your vial wasn't full and the replacement was shipped late! I'm worried that mine will do the same thing! You also worry me with the t3 maybe not working. Was yours GP also? I should have some of that in the mailbox in a few days.


----------



## bigrene (Jul 22, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I may post up some before and afters when I am all done.  Got another 3 weeks at least, possibly another 6 if naps comes through and sends me those extra 2 vials like they promised.  Hopefully I will have a little more progress.  Really hoping for another 5-6lbs.
> 
> I got an email from them today stating that they had a 10 day shipping delay due to a shipper error, but that my package would be sent, I have "naps word".
> 
> ...



I was flexing abs on avatar.LOL.Not really that lean. Definitely post pics.I to plan on doing a log on next run. Want to try eq with some tren,test prop,stanzanol tabs. I too am waiting for package form naps (first online order) but its pct so Im doing 1.5cc of test e a week till it gets here.If I run out 5min away but I cant get pct locally. Enjoying thread keep us posted.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 28, 2010)

returnofthdragon said:


> It would suck if you had to cut it short because your vial wasn't full and the replacement was shipped late! I'm worried that mine will do the same thing! You also worry me with the t3 maybe not working. Was yours GP also? I should have some of that in the mailbox in a few days.



Yessir, the T3 was indeed GP, and I think I can say with no doubt that either I tolerate it exceptionally well, or it was weak or something.  I went all the way up to 125mcg ED and never felt anything.  I was going to taper off, even though many say you dont need to, and just...forgot to take it for a few days and didnt notice any change whatsoever.

Nothing yet on the extra vials, but like I said, this wasnt Naps fault to begin with, so not too worried about it.

On a side note, I won a couple vials of the hybrids from Genxxl last Tuesday/Wed and they were in my mailbox on Saturday.  Im not sure how they did this, but I suspect that they can bend space and time.  Just a theory.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 30, 2010)

Week 7 summary
--------------
Weight: 220 (+15lbs)
Measurements:
Waist: 36 ( +-0in)
Arms: 18 ( +.5 in)
Neck: 18.5 ( +1.5 in)

So I am back up to 220 after a week of bulking, and my waist is where it was when I started the cycle.  So I guess you could say 20lbs heavier with no fat gain, or possibly even some fat loss.  Pretty good!

I am just about out of cyp, and Naps has yet to get me the replacement vials they promised.  I think I have enough left to get me through 2 more injects, so that would be a whopping 8 week cycle.  Really dissapointing, especially with the gains I am making.

Bulking is so much more fun than cutting.  I had to go buy more weight for my home gym, becuase I am now squatting everything I have.  I feel like a horse.  

Libido is high and the girlfriend gets back tomorrow.  That will be almost 5 weeks since I have seen a vagina.  It doesnt bode well for her.

We got fitted for our tuxes yesterday, and the size I have gained was not only apparent to me, but to every dude in the wedding.  I cant really hide it.  One thing I cant figure out is, why the hell is my neck growing?  I am not working it, but I have an 18.5in neck now!


----------



## lifthvy (Jul 30, 2010)

*One thing I can't figure out is, why the Hell is my neck growing? I am not working it, but I have an 18.5in neck now!*


 Dam, you gained more on the neck than anywhere else...something for me to look forward too..could use a thicker neck.


----------



## unclem (Jul 31, 2010)

your doing great brother.


----------



## Flathead (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 31, 2010)

I did a ticket with naps to see if I could get a tracking number. They dodged giving me a number, but told me all july shipments got held up and had to be re-packed and shipped and will be 2 weeks late. Mine is currently a week late, I'm really hoping it gets here by next week. I really wanted to give clen/t3 a try.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Aug 7, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Yessir, the T3 was indeed GP, and I think I can say with no doubt that either I tolerate it exceptionally well, or it was weak or something.  I went all the way up to 125mcg ED and never felt anything.  I was going to taper off, even though many say you dont need to, and just...forgot to take it for a few days and didnt notice any change whatsoever.
> 
> Nothing yet on the extra vials, but like I said, this wasnt Naps fault to begin with, so not too worried about it.
> 
> On a side note, I won a couple vials of the hybrids from Genxxl last Tuesday/Wed and they were in my mailbox on Saturday.  Im not sure how they did this, but I suspect that they can bend space and time.  Just a theory.




You had me worried, but my test did end up with 10ml and the t3 is making me hot and sweaty. I did order some pharmacy grade t3 from another sponsor. I'll compare it to the gp.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 8, 2010)

informative and entertaining.  Subscribed and thanks.
kris


----------



## johnson 45 (Aug 8, 2010)

Great thread!!


----------



## gaz_0001 (Aug 8, 2010)

Quality post. Keep us updated.

Gaz


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry slow to update fellas.  Had a few things crop up in the last couple of weeks that hurt my logging.

1.  My house got hit by lightning.  I lost friggin everything electronic, including my central air.  My insurance decided that they werent covering it, so I spent a couple weeks running all over alabama to replace things.

2.  I had the bachelor party for my buddy last weekend.  It was epic.  There was nothing healthy, or even sane about it, but it was awesome.

3.  I never did get those replacement vials, so as I feared I ran out at my 8th week pin.  So the cycle is cut short.  I will be kicking off PCT and concentrate on lowering my BF for a couple months, then jump on this hybrid blend cycle from Genxxl.  

I will continue to update through PCT so that we can have some final numbers!


----------



## ROID (Aug 11, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Sorry slow to update fellas.  Had a few things crop up in the last couple of weeks that hurt my logging.
> 
> 1.  My house got hit by lightning.  I lost friggin everything electronic, including my central air.  My insurance decided that they werent covering it, so I spent a couple weeks running all over alabama to replace things.
> 
> ...



have an attorney contact the insurance company. they will pay


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 14, 2010)

just wanted to say thanks for the laughs and truth in this log ! hope u get ur stuff paid for


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2010)

fuck, sorry to hear mate . .  +1 on roids recommendations . . sue those kunts


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 20, 2010)

I had thought long and hard whether or not to post any before/after pics, because I am not the best built guy in the world, and to be honest I was not ready to start this cycle.  I was too fat, and still had a long way to go before ever messing with them.

That said, I dont regret a thing, I am very happy with the results, and I will just keep making progress from here.  I will put some pics up.

First of all, you guys need to understand why I jumped into this.  I have always been in shape my whole life.  Wrestling, football, weightlifting, boxing.  A few years back I broke my back and injured a lot of nerves that left me partially paralyzed in my right arm.  I got depressed, I started drinking....I got fat like nobodies business.  My wife left me, my life went to shit, and I would be lying if I said that thoughts of getting it over with didnt cross my mind.

Finally after 4 surgeries, they fixed me up.  I still cant FEEL my right arm, but I can use it.  Thats cool though, I can jerk off and pretend it is your sister.  I found this site, and started working again.  

Built took me under her wing, and gave me some of the best advice anyone could ever get, and essentially helped me put my life back together.  This site and the people that have helped me out have been some of the most influential in my life.

So ok, now that my lifetime movie moment is over, here are my pics so that you can laugh/cry or LHJO to.


THE BEGINNING!  This is when I started.  I was a slim and sexy 265lbs of fat fuck.  Just included the pics so you guys would know how far of a road it has been.

Feb 2009:










Ok, now for the cycle time.  These arent the best pics.  I didnt take them in the plan of posting them online.  These were just progress pictures that I took for my reference along the way.  I will try to post the ones from a couple weeks before cycle, midway, and end.  Cut me some slack, these were taken with a friggin webcam on a laptop.  The befores were taken sometime in May, the Midpoints in mid July, and the afters on Aug 20th.

Before:




Midway:




End:





Before:




End:





Before:




Midway:






Midway:




End:









Before:




Midway:




End:





So yeah, I could have and should have waited.  Not sorry I didnt though.  I really enjoyed the cycle, and cant wait for my next one.  This one was mainly a recomp, and thats exactly what my goals were.

Thanks to Naps and those that helped me along the way. (Victor, Roid, Built, just to name a few).


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 20, 2010)

wow dude . i wish i have ur results. any tips u wanna share . doing first cycle in sept

awesome tat and glad u posted pics


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah man, impressive . . . you did a good job.


shame I can't see your wee-wee


----------



## Flathead (Aug 21, 2010)

Damn Bro, thats a great transformation! You shoud be stoked as hell. You've got the build of a power lifter.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 21, 2010)

Ask nicely and maybe I'll include my unjerked pasty wee-wee pics next time.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 21, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Damn Bro, thats a great transformation! You shoud be stoked as hell. You've got the build of a power lifter.



I appreciate the kind words man!  I used to powerlift way back when in high school.  Shitty thing is, I really want to get lean, but even with somewhat visible abs I am in 36 jeans.  I have no idea how to get back to those 32's I wore in the army!


----------



## Flathead (Aug 21, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I appreciate the kids words man! I used to powelift way back when in high school. Shitty thing is, I really want to get lean, but even with somewhat visible abs I am in 36 jeans. I have no idea how to get back to those 32's I wore in the army!


 


I love my power lifters trunk! Looks like your well on your way to those 32s, keep up the good work.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 24, 2010)

your one ugly mofo j mo.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 24, 2010)

your gains will go away because you only got that big because of the cycle.Then back to the fat p.o.s you are and always will be


----------



## Bilal123 (Aug 24, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> your gains will go away because you only got that big because of the cycle.Then back to the fat p.o.s you are and always will be


 
Dang man, why are you shooting him down like that?


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 24, 2010)

Bilal123 said:


> Dang man, why are you shooting him down like that?


 
he talked mad shit on my pic after my injury fuck that fag


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 24, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> he talked mad shit on my pic after my injury fuck that fag



let it go ...man . move on ..prove him wrong and go and make ur anger into the gym and lift heavy shit and run fast as fuck ..prove him wrong in your actions


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 24, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> let it go ...man . move on ..prove him wrong and go and make ur anger into the gym and lift heavy shit and run fast as fuck ..prove him wrong in your actions


 
that what up I hate homo's who talk mad shit online


----------



## bigrene (Aug 24, 2010)

How much you weighing now? Good results by the way


----------



## suprfast (Aug 24, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> that what up I hate homo's who talk mad shit online



Is this not what you are doing right now.  By default that makes you a homo, based solely on your definition above.  In other words, quit being a skirt, stfu, and post your boring comments where other people give a shit.  Yea I too am a homo and proud of it.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 24, 2010)

lol its no sweat, and thanks for the words fellas.

For the record, I was commenting on his comparing himself to The Cap'n and telling him how much better he looks...when the Cap is a pretty big fella at 16%.  I probably should have kept my mouth shut...but by then the thread had snowballed into comedy gold. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/110808-my-pic.html

Hey, can anyone tell me if clomid causes water retention?  Since starting the clomid protocol I am steadily picking up about a half a pound a day in a caloric deficit.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 24, 2010)

bigrene said:


> How much you weighing now? Good results by the way




I ended up about the same weight.  I started around 215 and ended around 215.  I was a fat fatty, so it ended up exactly like I want.  And thanks bro!  I told you we were about the same size, but you were leaner, bastard!  I'm cutting again now though, trying to hit those 32's!


----------



## suprfast (Aug 24, 2010)

I just read the whole thing.  What a waste of time.  You try taking 3 months off with an injury...Yea, let me hop on that.  

Looking beefy Jmo.  By the way, I look better than you right now after I took three months off from a masturbating injury.  I was trying a reverse pump when I pulled a tendon in my wrist.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 24, 2010)

Great thread, awesome results, inspiring story and an epic finish with some comedy gold to wrap it all up. Well done


----------



## underscore (Aug 24, 2010)

suprfast said:


> I just read the whole thing.  What a waste of time.  You try taking 3 months off with an injury...Yea, let me hop on that.
> 
> Looking beefy Jmo.  By the way, I look better than you right now after I took three months off from a masturbating injury.  I was trying a reverse pump when I pulled a tendon in my wrist.



way to contribute.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 24, 2010)

underscore said:


> way to contribute.



Jmorrison understood what I was saying.

I guess it was an inside joke.


----------



## bigrene (Aug 24, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I ended up about the same weight. I started around 215 and ended around 215. I was a fat fatty, so it ended up exactly like I want. And thanks bro! I told you we were about the same size, but you were leaner, bastard! I'm cutting again now though, trying to hit those 32's!


 
Dude I wear 36,s too and im weighing 213-215 everyday changes by a lb. two. You look like my twin pretty much good shit homie. So you see IM not any laner really wearing 36s. may have more bone mass. clyause honestly even if I dropped down to 5% bodyfat which aint happening but if I did I would probally still wear a 36 just slightly looser so fuck the waist measurement if you keep it tight and looking healthy thats all that counts at least for the females.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 24, 2010)

This wasn't exactly my idea of twins

Keep up the good work.  Inspiration for me in a few months when I hit my target weight.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 25, 2010)

suprfast said:


> This wasn't exactly my idea of twins
> 
> Keep up the good work. Inspiration for me in a few months when I hit my target weight.


 
superfast please kill yourself sucks that you lived even after your mom aborted you


----------



## suprfast (Aug 25, 2010)

It sucks that high school is not your highest education.  

Abortion is the termination of pregnancy.

Let me understand your logic.  It sucks that I am still alive after I was terminated by my mother.


At least come up with something funny like, "your mom should have swallowed your dad's nut".


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 25, 2010)

wow bro thanks for a look at those pics you did killer looks good personally i like the big bulk look thats my goal great thread bro...i wish more people would post pics, its good encouragement


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 25, 2010)

suprfast said:


> It sucks that high school is not your highest education.
> 
> Abortion is the termination of pregnancy.
> 
> ...


 
yea thats right she aborted you somehow you managed to live then grew up to be a dick sucking fag


----------



## suprfast (Aug 25, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> yea thats right she aborted you somehow you managed to live then grew up to be a dick sucking fag



I died but managed to live.  Gotcha, thought I was wrong about that.  

Are you jealous that it is not your dick that I am sucking?  It's okay, gays and straights all have one thing in common, you are not their type.

Sorry for getting this off topic more than necessary Jmo.  Looks like everyone is getting their turn on this guy, something he is familiar with in the locker room.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 25, 2010)

suprfast said:


> I died but managed to live. Gotcha, thought I was wrong about that.
> 
> Are you jealous that it is not your dick that I am sucking? It's okay, gays and straights all have one thing in common, you are not their type.
> 
> Sorry for getting this off topic more than necessary Jmo. Looks like everyone is getting their turn on this guy, something he is familiar with in the locker room.


 
you would make a good prision bitch


----------



## suprfast (Aug 25, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> you would make a good prision bitch



You would make a good bunk mate.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 25, 2010)

You boys take it outside.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 25, 2010)

What is the next point of action?  After cycle 1, is there a cycle 2?  New to this, so don't mind me picking your brain.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 25, 2010)

Not at all.  I will be starting my second cycle pretty soon!  Going for a little more size this time around, and shooting for that ever elusive 10% that I just cant friggin seem to get down to.

I really enjoyed it, and although I do not plan to continue cycling forever, I fully intend on visiting a doctor to get my T levels checked when I am done.  I feel so much better while on Test.  I wonder if getting so fat so quickly may have done damage to my natural test production?  Regardless, with the way it makes me feel, TRT/HRT is very much a likely future possibility.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking at your pics you seemed to gain mass and lean down throughout the entire cycle. Going by the info in your thread I assumed that you really blew up. Is there some fatty pics that you didn't post?


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 26, 2010)

The fatty pics were the first ones  That first set of pics I was bloated enough to float an armada.

My pics were all taken during the micro cut cycles, so I was drier during those times.  During my bulk cycles I was much heavier.


----------



## ROID (Aug 26, 2010)

those look like some excellent results.

If you haven't already, I think tren would be a good choice for you. 

you gave me some motivation for the squat rack today.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2010)

tren would be a good choice for every MFer!


----------



## ROID (Aug 26, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> tren would be a good choice for every MFer!



agreed.

run tell dat homeboy


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 26, 2010)

Tren is great! 5 weeks in and I'm getting roadmap vascularity for the first time in my life and I'm yet to crack to top of another vial.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 26, 2010)

I will be tossing tren in for my spring cutter.  I want to be ripped for next summer.

Thanks again for the kids words fellas.

Roid, it says you cant receive PM's.


----------



## lifthvy (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, what happened to this log??  I was following it religiously and turned my back for 5 min and look...a bitch-fest free for all.  Time to inject some of your humor J'Mo...


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 26, 2010)

A dude with saggy tits called me ugly and pissed all over my cheerios.  Now I am pouting, thats what happened!

lol humor is a bitch on Clomid.  I am all emotional and wanting a hug.  This log is pretty much wrapped up, but gonna kick off a new one in a little over a week, so I will let ya know!


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 26, 2010)

Did Roid get banned!?  One of the most helpful guys on the site!


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 26, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> A dude with saggy tits called me ugly and pissed all over my cheerios. Now I am pouting, thats what happened!
> 
> lol humor is a bitch on Clomid. I am all emotional and wanting a hug. This log is pretty much wrapped up, but gonna kick off a new one in a little over a week, so I will let ya know!


 
 perky asshole


----------



## lifthvy (Aug 26, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> A dude with saggy tits called me ugly and pissed all over my cheerios. Now I am pouting, thats what happened!
> 
> lol humor is a bitch on Clomid. I am all emotional and wanting a hug. This log is pretty much wrapped up, but gonna kick off a new one in a little over a week, so I will let ya know!


 
cool bro..lookin' forward to it.  thought about doing a "first cycle" log as well..unfortunately, not as entertaining as you and it would be boring and pale in comparison..I will post some pics when I'm done tho


----------



## lifthvy (Aug 26, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> perky asshole


 
^^ as for you, don't know what your problem is, but if your this much of a dick without gear I would stay away from it if I were you.


----------



## bigrene (Aug 26, 2010)

^I second that


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey just an update on Naps, I got my reship today.  So the gear works, they stand by it, and they aren't afraid to reship.  Consider them good to go.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 26, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Hey just an update on Naps, I got my reship today.  So the gear works, they stand by it, and they aren't afraid to reship.  Consider them good to go.



Did it get stopped the first time or was this the fulfillment for being short on the first order?


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 26, 2010)

They sent the fulfillment to cover what I was short in that last order, which I thought was cool as shit, since it was a GP vial.  Naps is just a reseller, they dont fill the vials, so standing up and fixing this was an outstanding gesture on their part in my opinion.

Definately gtg.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 26, 2010)

If you do another cycle(which by the sounds of it you are) will you be ordering enough for margin of error?


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 26, 2010)

I've already got all my gear for the next cycle, but if I could do it again I wouldn't go with the 2 vials of test, I would go for 3, and plan for a 12-15 week cycle.  If I ended up short, then I would still have plenty to last me at least the ten weeks.  I was making great gains, and hated having to cut it off at week 8.

When I order my spring cutter in a few months, I will be sure to order waaay in advance, just so shipping errors can be taken into account.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok!  Final numbers and post-PCT pics.

Age: 30
Weight: 210 (+4 lbs)
Waist: 36 (no change)
Neck: 18.5 (+1/1.5in)
Arms: 18.5 (+1 in)
Bodyfat: Shit I dunno.  Between 13% (Tape) and 15%(Tanita).  You guys tell me!

I know the numbers aren't that amazing, but it was a recomp, and I am pleased with the overall results.  I lost a little size and strength during PCT, but not too much, and I was still dropping BF%, so I'm not too concerned.

This are also going to be my "before" pics for my next cycle coming up.

Before:






After





Before





After





Before: 





After:





Some afters that I dont have before's for lol











I got some CEM T3 on the way to run with my next cycle.  The mission it to gain another 5-10lbs (after PCT) and cut 3-4% more BF.  WOO WOO!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

you can be sure that little fag legendkiller be jerking off over them pics brah


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 29, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> you can be sure that little fag legendkiller be jerking off over them pics brah


 
already did


----------



## bigrene (Aug 29, 2010)

Just curious how many times do you rep 225 on incline?Good results buddy my next one will be a cutter while hopefully gaining 5. I too lost some weight now at 210 currently on pct too, brother from another mother. Havent been eating well splitting up with my chick of a few years bad timing I guess as usuall thats life I guess sorry sedems I just spilled my guts on your thread.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 29, 2010)

Shit man, glad to hear about my clones life!  Sorry to hear about your problems bro.  Use that anger to your advantage.  You can really push when you are pissed.

With the 225, I really dont know, never tried for a maximal rep set or anything.  I may do some 1RM stuff before my next cycle, just to have something to measure off of.


----------



## bigrene (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks dude and I will do that with my anger. I do 225 incline  about 6-7 times just curious flat 10-12. Smoking some crip trying to sleep, well shit man good hearing from you feeling kinda emotional fucking sucks no homo shit. Start school again tomorrow and just started working again bussing tables burnign all kinds of calories wish I wouldve started my new job after completion of pct in. Hope your life is better than its been to me lately.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 29, 2010)

It may sound cliche, but I am honestly a believer in the "He wont give you more than you can handle".  Religious or not, it is a good belief system.  Just remember that people overcome serious adversity every day.  

Plus the Clomid is probably playing a bit part in your sadness lol.  I have been feeling all weepy all week.  But in 3 days I will be home, where I will have some hot and cold waiting on me, and all will be well again.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

fuck clomid . . avoid it by pinnin' more gears


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 30, 2010)

I start on Friday!  

My Fishstick will look even bigger with smaller balls.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I start on Friday!
> 
> My Fishstick will look even bigger with smaller balls.


----------



## roidnginy (Aug 30, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Week 3 midweek.
> 
> Tonight is pin #6.  Looking forward to it.  Weighed in at 230.5 this morning and look FAIRLY dry.  At least I can see my abs.  My love handles are ridiculous though.  I feel like they need names and separate tax returns.  I am not exaggerating when I say that it looks like I have a baseball stuck under my skin on each side of my lower back.  When I run, they jiggle.  I think its hot and brings all the boys to the yard.
> 
> ...










hahahahhahaa


----------

